# Engine is stalling like crazy!!!



## Ultima_of_DOOM (Oct 10, 2006)

HI I dirve a 95 altima GXE and everything has been fine up until today. Well I was driving her as normal and I drove 15 miles after which the idle would drop down to like 200 rpm and then go back up to 800 rpm. After a bit more driving it got more persistant and then she would stall at every stoplight. She would start right back up with ease after each stall so I just drove her home and parked her. I pulled the plugs they looked fine except the #4 cylinder would looked like it was running lean. I am assuming that it is my fuel pump that is going bad or my injectors are clogged because my fuel mileage is horrible I get about  15 mpg  . I have 167,900 miles on it, I have changed the fuel filter, O2 sensor, spark plugs and wires. Oh and I don't really drive her hard at all, I actually drive like my mom under 4k rpm and I don't speed or abuse her so i don't understand why I am having problems. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

My 1993 has 158k miles and I get 22 mpg. I have the same exact problem you describe. It only occurs in warm weather. I have changed the distributor, plugs, etc... Even tested the MAF and other sensors and cleaned the Idle Air Valve. I even had this problem before I had to rebuild the engine head but it wasn't as bad. I decided to take the IACV off again and give it a clean and now my idle actually fluctuates in the opposite way. Instead of dropping and stalling it increases. I suggest you clean your IACV for starters as it won't cost a thing other then a few busted nuckles. Be prepared to catch the radiator fluid. I stuck a screw driver in the hose to keep it from leaking anymore.

I did recently order a fuel pump as a few people suggested this may be the problem. I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Yup your right about where the car should be in miles to have a leaky intake manifold gasket. Spray carb cleaner around it while running if the idle smooths out you have a leak.


----------



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

After replacing the IACV the idle leveled out and it does not die anymore. You may be able to just clean yours well and be in shape.


----------

